# table or list of phrag hybrids?



## Chuck (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where on the web to find an up-to-date list of phrag hybrids?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably the best place to get this information is http://www.phragweb.info/main_page.asp


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh yes, put that in your "favorites" folder.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 26, 2009)

Another list on the web is:

http://retirees.uwaterloo.ca/~jerry/orchids/phragn.html

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, Robert. I used to have that link, but lost it somehow.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 27, 2009)

Quite the list & every changing!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for both the locations. I appreciate the responses.


----------

